# Update for Uthinkso w/pics



## Uthinkso (Feb 11, 2007)

Well its nothing dazzling by any means, but more to serve as a visual yard stick by which to measure my progress. So I figured I'd share with the class.

At present I am down 20lb in six weeks. Need to have BMI checked, thinking of just buying the damn calipers myself so I can check it every four weeks or so. At any rate check my gallery for the two recent pics. 

I'm down 2" in my waist and have way more energy. I wish I would have taken one when this whole thing started, but I have still have a LONG way to go. So there will be visual improvments easily.

Comments welcome, and pretty much expected I kill me 

-Nick


----------



## Nate K (Feb 11, 2007)

20 in six weeks.  Good job. If your gaining any muscle the BMI might become useless.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

20lbs in 6 weeks nice work. Be careful not to go to fast. However at first seems like it does go pretty quickly.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. I'm sure I've just shocked my system and thats what attributes for the massive weight loss. I am getting stronger in my excercises so I'm sure I'm building muscle strength at least. As for mass, I think thats inevitable.


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2007)

20 lbs is alot. Good job. Sounds like you are losing weight a steady pace. Keep it up.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 11, 2007)

good job . yea buying calipers sounds good... i think i'm just going to take some pics pinching my fat.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

sounds like you are doing well!!


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone, you all pushed me into the gym. Its up to me to push my ass once I'm there. So I figured I'd post the first pics.


----------

